# Those cute rat YAWNS



## Catsratz (Nov 19, 2016)

Despite having rats since around 1983 I'd never really noticed their yawning until reading in a book by Debbie "The Rat Lady" Ducommun that a rat's yawn is a form of greeting. Then I noticed some will do it all the time. Hood recently did one that lasted about four whole seconds, and he'd also once done a double, two in a row, on the way over to greet me at the cage door. Some others, tho, seem a little unwilling to yawn.

It seems to mean "I see you" or maybe even (I flatter myself!) to think it means, "I like you"

What do _you _think they mean?


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

Thats interesting, I've only seen my rats yawn a few times, and that was early in the morning when I pick up my females when theyre sleepy so I can snuggle them. I love females but the energy is just too much for me when i want to snuggle lol. I think mine have mastered the 'puppy' eyes to beg for attention though, Im going to pay more attention and see if i notice more yawning!


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

My boys yawn at me all the time, my partner and I always praise it with 'good yawn!' In a super enthusiastic way and are often treated by many more after that. It's super helpful for checking their teeth as my boys are quite happy to be stroked and snuggle on their terms but loath being restrained so that I can check them properly  
It's adorable and I've noticed that they only do it if I'm standing at the cage or they're looking at me through the bars when I'm on the sofa. I do try to talk rat with them and rub my teeth in a pretend brux when they're bruxing around me, and click with my tongue and groom their heads when they throw a temper tantrum if I move them away from something they shouldn't be near... but I never yawn at them incase they think I'm going to eat them haha!


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

I see my boys yawning quite a lot, never heard about the greeting thing though! Their yawns are so adorable because when they yawn they stretch their front paws out as far as possible, the little toes being all stretched out cracks me up hahaha


----------



## Chandni (Dec 12, 2016)

I just have to kiss mine every time she yawns it is too adorable for me I just have to snuggle her right up. ;D But I as well haven't heard about the greeting thing. All I know is that I feel like my heart explodes every time I see my rat yawn


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I noticed that Betty and her daughter Boop both yawn when you come to the cage to greet them. No matter what they are doing, when you come to say hi to them, they both yawn. None of my others do that. Maybe it is genetic with them?


----------



## Scraken (Sep 16, 2017)

I know with some animals like dogs, cats, and even wild animals like lions, they only yawn when they feel safe. In the animal kingdom, yawning is basically making yourself vulnerable and would not be done unless the animal knows thy are safe. In a case like this, I think our rats are just telling us that they feel safe around us and that they know we will protect them as the alpha rat.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Never heard of it being a greeting, but my boys do it all the time! It is so cute


----------

